
Show HN: Colossus – open-source, self-hosted email marketing built with Django - vitorfs
https://github.com/vitorfs/colossus
======
seha
I look forward to trying this out and I like that it has a one-click deploy to
Heroku. The pricing with some of the common tools out there can get
ridiculous.

